# Solo a-nz 2015



## Roger The Dog (May 8, 2015)

What's the best way to organise a single person trip to Australia or new Zealand? I have a trip planned with the family in February but in the meantime I want a no nonsense trip to the snow without any family baggage. None of my friends ski-board so looks like I'll go it alone. Is it pretty much back packers?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Heard good things about these guys - New Zealand Snow Tours | Ski and Snowboard tours NZ

Depends how long you want to stay and what your budget is, their trips end up in Wanaka or Queenstown so you could just stay longer after one of the organised tours.


----------



## slink (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm doing a trip with HAKA tours in NZ in august I'm also a solo traveller and when I booked they said about 70-80% a solo and all is organised.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Roger The Dog said:


> What's the best way to organise a single person trip to Australia or new Zealand? I have a trip planned with the family in February but in the meantime I want a no nonsense trip to the snow without any family baggage. None of my friends ski-board so looks like I'll go it alone. Is it pretty much back packers?


Then you don't want Australia. The snow and mountains are in NZ, Australia is NOT a destination ski/snowboard area at all. There's only one area in Australia that you can even snowboard and it only has a couple tiny resorts with no snow.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't really advise on the organising of the trip, but this is a brief rundown of the main resorts.

If you're going to NZ for snowboarding (Australia for surfing...) the best base of operations is Queenstown or Wanaka which are close together. You get the best resorts and the best snow.

- The Remarkables
- Coronet Peak
- Cardrona
- Treble Cone

Mt Hutt (Methven, near Christchurch) is good, but there are no other good resorts nearby. Mt Ruapehu (Central North Island) can be very good, but unreliable weather and only two resorts. Nice to snowboard on a volcano though


----------



## Roger The Dog (May 8, 2015)

I just want a week. Budget - yes I am tight. I got to Japan last year for 2700aud so it has to be less than that. I got one quite so far $760 for a week in a back packers including transfers and lift pass. Flights are about the same.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Roger The Dog said:


> I just want a week. Budget - yes I am tight. I got to Japan last year for 2700aud so it has to be less than that. I got one quite so far $760 for a week in a back packers including transfers and lift pass. Flights are about the same.


That's good. Is that 7 days of riding? You're looking at $90-100 a day for a lift pass, so getting accommodation plus transfers up the field, sounds like a steal. Where is it?


----------



## Roger The Dog (May 8, 2015)

6 days riding. It's at reavers lodge. Has some interesting reviews on trip advisor, families with young kids, not checking what a bacpackers is before going ?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Cardrona is the best resort for snowboarders down there, but go where the pow is if it dumps


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Unfortunately Cardies is also the busiest resort by far, I'll only ever go there mid week.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Benefit of a week long holiday, 5 week days 

Busiest I've seen was a powder day at TC, cars parked halfway down the mountain!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Last year Cardrona had to close their carpark during the school holidays a few times I think because their were too many people. Definitely worth checking out for sure, but I wouldn't want to base a holiday around it. They've got some of the best coverage so far as well.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

School holidays are best avoided for sure.

I doubt Cardrona lift queues ever get to Mt Ruapehu weekend levels


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Just one of the reasons why the South Island is better :happy: When an entire islands population is less than a single city haha. I'll enjoy it while it lasts, may very well end up back in Auckland 2016/17...


----------

